# do bloodlines=colors



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

do bloodlines determine the color of the dog or the do the parents have something to do with it


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

bloodlines do not determine the color of a dog its all genetics. Genetics determines the color of a dog just like it determines the color of your hair

Here's a link that explains color genetics
Color Genetics


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Any bloodline can produce a dog of ANY acceptable color.

Certain lines may be known to produce a certain color more than others, but its not a determining factor.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

no bloodlines do not affect colors


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

No bloodline deternines da dogs color itz all genetics n yes da parentz have a lot 2 do with it I seen dogs that look more like their granparents more than that the actual parentz like most of yall have said on comments before me is all genetics


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

thats it in a nut shell need to know anything else ?


----------

